

Why Hiring for “Culture Fit” Hurts Your Culture - ugwigr
http://www.paperplanes.de/2015/6/11/why-hiring-for-culture-fit-hurts-your-culture.html

======
MichaelCrawford
This.

I resigned in protest from my last job because the company owner was an
alcoholic. It wasn't about intoxication it was his abusive nature.

Among the things I now look for when I interview are piles of empty beer
bottles.

